# Urlaub



## bjoernthiessen1212@gmail. (18. Juni 2022)

In knapp 4 Wochen geht es los.  Wir können es kaum erwarten und freuen uns schon sehr darauf.  Hoffentlich spielt das Wetter mit.


----------



## Professor Tinca (18. Juni 2022)

Viel Spaß und mach ein paar schöne Fotos für uns.


----------



## bjoernthiessen1212@gmail. (18. Juni 2022)

Vielen Dank.  Mache ich gerne.


----------

